# I want a future



## Mike4201 (Jan 2, 2016)

Here it goes. I marries at 22, a woman who was 41 with 7 kids she didn't have contact with because of prison terms. I met here at church, after sleeping with her I felt the right thing to do was marriage. I was a virgin which means I was very stupid. She can no longer have children and i was OK to make that sacrifice for us to be happy. But after five years she has been looking for her kids. I should be happy for her but the mind trips of jealously are too much. Remember this marriage was my first relationship ever. I want her to find her kids and all but I don't want to stick around because m mind won't let me be and asking her to stop is not human. I'm torn. I feel like I gave up a chance to have kids, grand kids and all that. I signed up to die lonely. 18 year difference. All so she can look for her kids and ultimately her ex's. I'll give her that but I want one ****ing chance to have some sort of future.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Heatherknows (Aug 21, 2015)

Mike4201 said:


> Here it goes. I marries at 22, a woman who was 41 with 7 kids she didn't have contact with because of prison terms. I met here at church, after sleeping with her I felt the right thing to do was marriage. I was a virgin which means I was very stupid. She can no longer have children and i was OK to make that sacrifice for us to be happy. But after five years she has been looking for her kids. I should be happy for her but the mind trips of jealously are too much. Remember this marriage was my first relationship ever. I want her to find her kids and all but I don't want to stick around because m mind won't let me be and asking her to stop is not human. I'm torn. I feel like I gave up a chance to have kids, grand kids and all that. I signed up to die lonely. 18 year difference. All so she can look for her kids and ultimately her ex's. I'll give her that but I want one ****ing chance to have some sort of future.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You'll have a future but troll posts aren't your specialty. No worries you'll find your niche.


----------



## Mike4201 (Jan 2, 2016)

Is my life so pathetic it's like a troll. A joke?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Please ignore the calling you a troll. It is against TAM rules for a person to call another poster a troll... HeatheKnows..... you know that.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You can create your own future by divorcing her. Why don't you do that?


----------



## Mike4201 (Jan 2, 2016)

God, doing the right thing in his eyes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

